
Best bad idea ever? Why Putin’s nuclear-powered missile is possible… and awful - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/best-bad-idea-ever-why-putins-nuclear-powered-missile-is-possible-and-awful/
======
nwrk
Make me wonder, why we can have decentralized grid with 'personal' powerplant
?

------
portofcall
Technically feasible, practically worthless. This is a weapon that in no way
alters the balance of geopolitical power, it isn’t an effective first strike,
and it would be an insane vehicle for a conventional payload. This is
posturing, dick swinging, whatever you want to call it, and possibly cronyism
depending on who did the R&D.

Unless Russia has airtight missile defense or a means to track down every
nuclear sub in the oceans, nothing has changed. The one thing this might do is
further terrify their regional enemies, most of which were already terrified.

